# Monster Mashups to Play in the Dark



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've been watching for this. I'm not necessarily a dub / techno / EDM fan, but the ingenuity involved with some of the mashups is fun. Thanks letting us know!


----------

